# 1/4" Angle Die Grinder



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to know this is a good one. That's about 1/2 what I paid for the Kobalt I am using now.

We use them mostly to hone the edges of marble and granite tile that are exposed (to keep from having to use bullnose trim everywhere).


----------

